# Grab this folder locker[its freeware]



## Log_net2 (Jul 23, 2008)

Some of you may heard it.Probably some may not.

This is for me the best folder locker i've seen (better than folder lock etc)

and the best part is that its freeware  

Review by yourself:My rating is 5/5.

*www.fspro.net/folder-lock-box/


----------



## jal_desai (Jul 23, 2008)

i use RAR Archive and make it password protected to hide my secret files... 
however let me give this one a try...


----------



## Log_net2 (Jul 23, 2008)

jal_desai said:


> i use RAR Archive and make it password protected to hide my secret files...
> however let me give this one a try...



lol using RAR

you wont be disappointed.

you can have your secret folder (all your confidential files go there)at any partition; password protected it.thats it.

also be aware that some antispyware like spyware doctor will see as  hidden files and will warned you (you actually hide it).Always unlock when you scan your machine.Its free from any kind of malwares,spyware etc AFAIK.


----------



## axxo (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks for sharing this useful software. It would be great if there exist some explorer extension for this software to protect folder(s) on the fly


----------



## harryneopotter (Jul 24, 2008)

u can try PC Security .......... on the fly locking and unlocking.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 24, 2008)

Log_net2 said:


> Some of you may heard it.Probably some may not.
> 
> This is for me the best folder locker i've seen (better than folder lock etc)
> 
> ...



Hmmm..the UI looks good & user friendly 

But I have one question...suppose the locked folder is D: drive(XP is in C ).if by chance u have 2 format ur system...& u cudnt get any chance to unlock dat folder
can u be able 2 unlock the same folder after installing XP & the software ?


----------



## Log_net2 (Jul 24, 2008)

ax3 said:


> nice 1 ..... bt if something goes wrong with softy then call all ur data a BIG "ALVIDA" ........
> 
> its better hiding in folders .........



i dont think so ; wht the software doing is that it just hide that folder when you uninstalled it you can see the folder.If the softy becomes corrupt you might need or else might not need to re-installed it (never corrupt so far).
hiding in folders is not what i like its easy with this one.



KaranTh85 said:


> Hmmm..the UI looks good & user friendly
> 
> But I have one question...suppose the locked folder is D: drive(XP is in C ).if by chance u have 2 format ur system...& u cudnt get any chance to unlock dat folder
> can u be able 2 unlock the same folder after installing XP & the software ?



when the software is gone; your folder is visible.For worst case scenario never forget your password.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 25, 2008)

Log_net2 said:


> when the software is gone; your folder is visible.



R u sure abt dat ???


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 25, 2008)

I knew that from before.
Anyways thanx.


----------



## Log_net2 (Jul 25, 2008)

Log_net2 said:


> i dont think so ; wht the software doing is that it just hide that folder when you uninstalled it you can see the folder.If the softy becomes corrupt you might need or else might not need to re-installed it (never corrupt so far).
> hiding in folders is not what i like its easy with this one.
> 
> 
> ...



this is what i wrote; please read it again to make my point clear



KaranTh85 said:


> R u sure abt dat ???



You are talking about formatting c drive; lets take another case to make my point clear.

Suppose for worst case scenario the software is corrupt; you cannot used it;two cases may arrive, you may be able to uninstalled it or not able to uninstalled it 

1)if you are able to uninstalled (even when corrupt)it then there will be no problem.the uninstaller will asked you the password and uninstalled it; then your folder will be visible.

2)if you cannot uninstalled it using uninstaller.You just delete the installation folder (lockbox) ; make sure you killed flockbox.exe process through task manager.then reinstalled the software again.All will be fine as before.

in the second case why you cannot see your secret folder coz (flockbox software folder is deleted )its still in the registry.if you know all the registry responsible for hiding you secret folder (it aint easy)just delete all those registry and there will be no need for re-installing the software.

when formatting c drive; all are wipe out (including the registry).So your folder in other drive will be visible.

never forget your password




ax3 said:


> no frd , u r wrong ........



if you are pointing to me; no i am right see above


----------



## dhan_shh (Jul 26, 2008)

ThanQ  Log_net2  for posting this useful s/w.  

Did anyone try this method? Simple,Perfect,Free & Easy! 

How to Lock and Hide Folders in Windows Without Additional Software?

Link:  *www.lytebyte.com/2007/06/25/how-to-lock-and-hide-folders-in-windows-without-additional-software/


----------

